# need help getting direct rendering/3d working on my ati

## redwing26

Hi I need help getting direct rendering/3d working on my ati I have followed instructions from this site 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml

when I went to emerge emerge x11-drm I got an error saying I needed to fill in the VIDEO_CARDS variable in make.conf ..........I have a radeon but according to lspci | grep AGP my ati card has a via chipset ? so I did VIDEO_CARDS="via" and then installed emerge ........it worked but im hoping I did the correct thing in my enviroment variable .........My graphics is one of the newish ati radeom 128 cards ....... lspci | grep AGP gives :

Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 01) 

I may have screwed up my /etc/X11/xorg.conf its just I installed gentoo via the manual and I think the ati driver from there site added some other stuff so ive tried to make it more readable as there were duplicate entrys all over the place ......xorg.conf =

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "X.org Configured"

	Screen      0  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "type1"

	Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

	Option	    "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	#DisplaySize	  1280   1024	# mm

#	Identifier   "Monitor0"

        Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

	VendorName   "KTC"

	ModelName    "1700"

	HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

	VertRefresh  50.0 - 120.0

	Option	    "DPMS"

EndSection

#Section "Monitor"

#	Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"            	# [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"      	# <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"            	# <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"            	# <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"           	# <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"           	# <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"         	# <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"   	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"     	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRIReinit"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"      	# [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>

        #Option     "MergedFB"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"          	# [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"       	# [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"       	# [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"          	# [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"          	# [<str>]

        #Option     "NoMergedXinerama"   	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"    	# [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"          	# [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"   	# <freq>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"        	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"      	# [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"      	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"         	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"        	# [<bool>]

#	Identifier  "Card0"

	Identifier "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

#	Driver      "ati"

#	Driver 	    "fglrx"

#	Driver	    "radeon"

	Driver      "fglrx"

	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

	BoardName   "Unknown Board"

#	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

	Driver      "fglrx"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#	Identifier "Screen0"

#	Device     "Card0"

#	Monitor    "Monitor0"

#	SubSection "Display"

#		Viewport   0 0

#		Depth     1

#	EndSubSection

#	SubSection "Display"

#		Viewport   0 0

#		Depth     4

#	EndSubSection

#	SubSection "Display"

#		Viewport   0 0

#		Depth     8

#	EndSubSection

#	SubSection "Display"

#		Viewport   0 0

#		Depth     15

#	EndSubSection

#	SubSection "Display"

#		Viewport   0 0

#		Depth     16

#	EndSubSection

#	SubSection "Display"

#		Viewport   0 0

#		Depth     24

#		Modes    "1280x1024"

#	EndSubSection

#  EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

	Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

	Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

		Modes "1280x1024"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

  Mode 0666

EndSection

xorg.conf end ......any help tidying that up and making it so i can get 3d games working would be appreciated 

I have 3 modules loaded in my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

agpgart

smbfs

via-agp

ati-agp

my make.conf is aws follows

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-Os -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

VIDEO_CARDS="via"

I have managed to get everything set up and when I get 3d my system will be extremely near to the way I need it  :Smile:  any help is needed and greatly appreciated

Regards

David

----------

## pogi

ok, i dont get it clearly. it is an onboard graphic adapter or an AGP/PCIe card?

----------

## redwing26

Thanks for the reply its an ati radeon 128 with 256MB ram ....and yes its an agp card

----------

## redwing26

any suggestions before i break my system lol Im trying to fix it and ive ended up getting problems that I wasnt getting initially ....im going to try and put things back to how they were initially although I still really need some info on this

----------

## pogi

Are you sure about the serie of your card? i've never heard about radeon 128 cards (which can be my fault though). isn it a firegl one?

regards,

pogi

----------

## Wedge_

You seem a bit mixed up over which driver to use and how to install it. The fglrx driver you've added to your xorg.conf comes from the ati-drivers package - have you installed that? The instructions on the DRI FAQ for installing x11-drm can be ignored if you use it. Depending on exactly which card you have, you might also have the choice of using the "radeon" driver that's part of the x11-drm package, in which case you'd need to install with VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" (the lspci output you've posted is just the AGP controller on your motherboard, not the card itself).

----------

## redwing26

sorry my card is an ati radeon x800  and yes i am a bit confused to whats needed i followed the instructions from a how to and it didnt work....I will try and deduct what to do from whats been said  :Smile:  any tips are still appreciated though as i dont seem to be making much headway 

Thanks

David

----------

## pogi

ok, now its clear (im slow, i know...). check http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html, that'll answer most of your question. if not, just ask.

regards,

pogi

----------

## redwing26

hi again I finally got direct rendering saying yes when I do the grep thing but the problem is I installed the drivers from the ati site and when I try to run cedega or ati control center with 3d  enabled they hang and nothing happens also in the console when it says direct rendering - yes I cant ctrl Z out of it 

Thanks

David

----------

## redwing26

heres my glxinfo I also cant ctrl z out of that 

name of display: :0.0

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 8.21.7 fglrx (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri//fglrx_dri.so

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 8.21.7 fglrx (screen 0)

drmOpenByBusid: busid is PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 4

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.

Can't open configuration file /root/.drirc: No such file or directory.

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X800 PRO Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.5582 (8.21.7)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program,

    GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ARB_draw_buffers,

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_element_array, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap,

    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, GL_ATI_separate_stencil,

    GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATI_texture_float, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATI_vertex_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object,

    GL_ATI_vertex_streams, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_route, GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x45 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x46 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x47 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x48 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x49 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x4a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

----------

## redwing26

heres  dmesg output i dont no what all this means but some of it doesnt look to good to me

Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: ) #2 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jan 25 22:50:51 GMT 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ff30000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff30000 - 000000003ff40000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff40000 - 000000003fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

On node 0 totalpages: 261936

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 32560 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000fa850

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x06000517 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30000

ACPI: FADT (v001 A M I  OEMFACP  0x06000517 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x06000517 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30390

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x06000517 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff40040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  A0058 A0058002 0x00000002 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 16

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bff80000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb3

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0426000 soft=c041e000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2203.430 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1033328k/1047744k available (2336k kernel code, 13832k reserved, 640k data, 188k init, 130240k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4416.26 BogoMIPS (lpj=8832533)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000010 00000000 00000000 00000000

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ stepping 08

Total of 1 processors activated (4416.26 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 *7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fc900000-fcefffff

  PREFETCH window: d4800000-f47fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Squashfs 2.2 (released 2005/07/03) (C) 2002-2005 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.1, from 255 to 0

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input1

hda: IC35L120AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6Y120L0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 241254720 sectors (123522 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 240121728 sectors (122942 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 3145728 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: hdb3: orphan cleanup on readonly fs

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2819615

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2819580

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2835035

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2850869

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 9357152

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 9291014

EXT3-fs: hdb3: 6 orphan inodes deleted

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:500464k

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 927 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.21.7 [Jan 14 2006] on minor 0

NTFS driver 2.1.25 [Flags: R/W MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS-fs error (device hda1): load_system_files(): Volume is dirty.  Mounting read-only.  Run chkdsk and mount in Windows.

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:07.0, from 11 to 1

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[fdf00000-fdf007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.2[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci1394: fw-host1: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[fdc00000-fdc007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

natsemi dp8381x driver, version 1.07+LK1.0.17, Sep 27, 2002

  originally by Donald Becker <becker@scyld.com>

http://www.scyld.com/network/natsemi.html

  2.4.x kernel port by Jeff Garzik, Tjeerd Mulder

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

natsemi eth0: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0xfda00000 (0000:00:09.0), 00:02:e3:1f:80:f3, IRQ 17, port TP.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

skge 1.3 addr 0xfde00000 irq 18 chip Yukon-Lite rev 7

skge eth1: addr 00:0e:a6:70:31:4b

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Installing spdif_bug patch: Audigy 4 PRO [SB0380]

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 1.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.0, from 10 to 0

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 0

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE800 ctl 0xE402 bmdma 0xD400 irq 16

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE000 ctl 0xD802 bmdma 0xD408 irq 16

ata1: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi0 : sata_via

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_via

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e01800005c6805]

eth1394: $Rev: 1312 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth2: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

eth1394: eth3: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host1)

ieee1394: The root node is not cycle master capable; selecting a new root node and resetting...

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 11 to 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 20, io base 0x0000dc00

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 11 to 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 20, io base 0x0000ec00

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[1-01:1023]  GUID[00023c02010059a1]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 10 to 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 20, io base 0x0000b000

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.3, from 10 to 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 20, io base 0x0000b400

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.4, from 7 to 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 20, io mem 0xfd600000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

skge eth1: enabling interface

skge eth1: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control none

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] Kernel AGP support doesn't provide agplock functionality.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000a1a (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000312 (selected caps)

Bad page state at free_hot_cold_page (in process 'X', page c177d990)

flags:0x80000414 mapping:00000000 mapcount:0 count:0

Backtrace:

 [<c0134544>]

 [<c0134c3d>]

 [<c013d68e>]

 [<c013d7f4>]

 [<c013d917>]

 [<c0140fb3>]

 [<c014124f>]

 [<c0141297>]

 [<c0102999>]

Trying to fix it up, but a reboot is needed

[fglrx] free  AGP = 51113984

[fglrx] max   AGP = 51113984

[fglrx] free  LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] max   LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] free  Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] max   Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 16384

------------[ cut here ]------------

kernel BUG at <bad filename>:33776!

invalid operand: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT SMP

Modules linked in: snd_seq_midi snd_emu10k1_synth snd_emux_synth snd_seq_virmidi snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq_midi_emul snd_seq snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss ohci_hcd floppy pcspkr ehci_hcd uhci_hcd eth1394 sata_via libata snd_emu10k1 snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd_ac97_bus snd_page_alloc snd_util_mem snd_hwdep snd soundcore skge natsemi ohci1394 ieee1394 rtc usbcore ntfs smbfs fglrx amd64_agp via_agp agpgart

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c013979a>]    Tainted: P    B VLI

EFLAGS: 00210256   (2.6.15-gentoo-r1)

eax: 00000000   ebx: c177d990   ecx: c177d990   edx: c177d990

esi: c177d990   edi: f4125658   ebp: b7d96000   esp: f4a91e98

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process fglrxinfo (pid: 8462, threadinfo=f4a91000 task=f66b2570)

Stack: c013d68e c177d990 c1752940 00000000 ffffffff f6688c80 b7d97000 f411db7c

       b7d97000 f411db7c c013d7f4 c1905840 f44600cc f411db7c b7d96000 b7d97000

       f4a91f1c 00000000 f411db7c 00000001 f6688c80 f44600cc b7d97000 c013d917

Call Trace:

 [<c013d68e>]

 [<c013d7f4>]

 [<c013d917>]

 [<c0140fb3>]

 [<c014124f>]

 [<c0141297>]

 [<c0102999>]

Code: 41 04 40 75 02 0f 0b f0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 2d 52 ff 52 38 58 c3 8b 02 89 d1 f6 c4 40 74 03 8b 4a 0c 8b 41 04 40 75 02 <0f> 0b f0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 07 89 d0 e9 9f 02 00 00

 <6>note: fglrxinfo[8462] exited with preempt_count 2

scheduling while atomic: fglrxinfo/0x00000002/8462

 [<c03457af>]

 [<c0118aab>]

 [<c01189c3>]

 [<c01189c3>]

 [<c01189b0>]

 [<c0346e12>]

 [<c011b561>]

 [<c011a686>]

 [<c0104316>]

 [<c01040b5>]

 [<c0104390>]

 [<c013979a>]

 [<c0103a8f>]

 [<c013979a>]

 [<c013d68e>]

 [<c013d7f4>]

 [<c013d917>]

 [<c0140fb3>]

 [<c014124f>]

 [<c0141297>]

 [<c0102999>]

------------[ cut here ]------------

kernel BUG at <bad filename>:33776!

invalid operand: 0000 [#2]

PREEMPT SMP

Modules linked in: snd_seq_midi snd_emu10k1_synth snd_emux_synth snd_seq_virmidi snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq_midi_emul snd_seq snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss ohci_hcd floppy pcspkr ehci_hcd uhci_hcd eth1394 sata_via libata snd_emu10k1 snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd_ac97_bus snd_page_alloc snd_util_mem snd_hwdep snd soundcore skge natsemi ohci1394 ieee1394 rtc usbcore ntfs smbfs fglrx amd64_agp via_agp agpgart

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c013979a>]    Tainted: P    B VLI

EFLAGS: 00210256   (2.6.15-gentoo-r1)

eax: 00000000   ebx: c177d990   ecx: c177d990   edx: c177d990

esi: c177d990   edi: f0e645a0   ebp: b7d68000   esp: f3bbde98

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process glxinfo (pid: 8606, threadinfo=f3bbd000 task=f1ee15b0)

Stack: c013d68e c177d990 c16e061c 00000000 ffffffff f61853c0 b7d69000 f0ef1b7c

       b7d69000 f0ef1b7c c013d7f4 c1905840 f2652d2c f0ef1b7c b7d68000 b7d69000

       f3bbdf1c 00000000 f0ef1b7c 00000001 f61853c0 f2652d2c b7d69000 c013d917

Call Trace:

 [<c013d68e>]

 [<c013d7f4>]

 [<c013d917>]

 [<c0140fb3>]

 [<c014124f>]

 [<c0141297>]

 [<c0102999>]

Code: 41 04 40 75 02 0f 0b f0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 2d 52 ff 52 38 58 c3 8b 02 89 d1 f6 c4 40 74 03 8b 4a 0c 8b 41 04 40 75 02 <0f> 0b f0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 07 89 d0 e9 9f 02 00 00

 <6>note: glxinfo[8606] exited with preempt_count 2

scheduling while atomic: glxinfo/0x00000002/8606

 [<c03457af>]

 [<c0118aab>]

 [<c01189c3>]

 [<c01189c3>]

 [<c01189b0>]

 [<c0346e12>]

 [<c011b561>]

 [<c011a686>]

 [<c0104316>]

 [<c01040b5>]

 [<c0104390>]

 [<c013979a>]

 [<c0103a8f>]

 [<c013979a>]

 [<c013d68e>]

 [<c013d7f4>]

 [<c013d917>]

 [<c0140fb3>]

 [<c014124f>]

 [<c0141297>]

 [<c0102999>]

------------[ cut here ]------------

kernel BUG at <bad filename>:33776!

invalid operand: 0000 [#3]

PREEMPT SMP

Modules linked in: snd_seq_midi snd_emu10k1_synth snd_emux_synth snd_seq_virmidi snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq_midi_emul snd_seq snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss ohci_hcd floppy pcspkr ehci_hcd uhci_hcd eth1394 sata_via libata snd_emu10k1 snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd_ac97_bus snd_page_alloc snd_util_mem snd_hwdep snd soundcore skge natsemi ohci1394 ieee1394 rtc usbcore ntfs smbfs fglrx amd64_agp via_agp agpgart

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c013979a>]    Tainted: P    B VLI

EFLAGS: 00210256   (2.6.15-gentoo-r1)

eax: 00000000   ebx: c177d990   ecx: c177d990   edx: c177d990

esi: c177d990   edi: eff38728   ebp: b7dca000   esp: ef67de98

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process fglrxinfo (pid: 8623, threadinfo=ef67d000 task=eff53a30)

Stack: c013d68e c177d990 c16be3ec 00000000 ffffffff f6185200 b7dcb000 eff7db7c

       b7dcb000 eff7db7c c013d7f4 c1905840 ef85a284 eff7db7c b7dca000 b7dcb000

       ef67df1c 00000000 eff7db7c 00000001 f6185200 ef85a284 b7dcb000 c013d917

Call Trace:

 [<c013d68e>]

 [<c013d7f4>]

 [<c013d917>]

 [<c0140fb3>]

 [<c014124f>]

 [<c0141297>]

 [<c0102999>]

Code: 41 04 40 75 02 0f 0b f0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 2d 52 ff 52 38 58 c3 8b 02 89 d1 f6 c4 40 74 03 8b 4a 0c 8b 41 04 40 75 02 <0f> 0b f0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 07 89 d0 e9 9f 02 00 00

 <6>note: fglrxinfo[8623] exited with preempt_count 2

scheduling while atomic: fglrxinfo/0x00000002/8623

 [<c03457af>]

 [<c0118aab>]

 [<c01189c3>]

 [<c01189c3>]

 [<c01189b0>]

 [<c0346e12>]

 [<c011b561>]

 [<c011a686>]

 [<c0104316>]

 [<c01040b5>]

 [<c0104390>]

 [<c013979a>]

 [<c0103a8f>]

 [<c013979a>]

 [<c013d68e>]

 [<c013d7f4>]

 [<c013d917>]

 [<c0140fb3>]

 [<c014124f>]

 [<c0141297>]

 [<c0102999>]

------------[ cut here ]------------

kernel BUG at <bad filename>:33776!

invalid operand: 0000 [#4]

PREEMPT SMP

Modules linked in: snd_seq_midi snd_emu10k1_synth snd_emux_synth snd_seq_virmidi snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq_midi_emul snd_seq snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss ohci_hcd floppy pcspkr ehci_hcd uhci_hcd eth1394 sata_via libata snd_emu10k1 snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd_ac97_bus snd_page_alloc snd_util_mem snd_hwdep snd soundcore skge natsemi ohci1394 ieee1394 rtc usbcore ntfs smbfs fglrx amd64_agp via_agp agpgart

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c013979a>]    Tainted: P    B VLI

EFLAGS: 00010256   (2.6.15-gentoo-r1)

eax: 00000000   ebx: c177d990   ecx: c177d990   edx: c177d990

esi: c177d990   edi: e87881c8   ebp: b7c72000   esp: eb219e98

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process glxinfo (pid: 8729, threadinfo=eb219000 task=e8777530)

Stack: c013d68e c177d990 c15b0f2c 00000000 ffffffff f600c040 b7c73000 e87e2b7c

       b7c73000 e87e2b7c c013d7f4 c1905840 e7e5bd84 e87e2b7c b7c72000 b7c73000

       eb219f1c 00000000 e87e2b7c 00000001 f600c040 e7e5bd84 b7c73000 c013d917

Call Trace:

 [<c013d68e>]

 [<c013d7f4>]

 [<c013d917>]

 [<c0140fb3>]

 [<c014124f>]

 [<c0141297>]

 [<c0102999>]

Code: 41 04 40 75 02 0f 0b f0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 2d 52 ff 52 38 58 c3 8b 02 89 d1 f6 c4 40 74 03 8b 4a 0c 8b 41 04 40 75 02 <0f> 0b f0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 07 89 d0 e9 9f 02 00 00

 <6>note: glxinfo[8729] exited with preempt_count 2

scheduling while atomic: glxinfo/0x00000002/8729

 [<c03457af>]

 [<c0118aab>]

 [<c01189c3>]

 [<c01189c3>]

 [<c01189b0>]

 [<c0346e12>]

 [<c011b561>]

 [<c011a686>]

 [<c0104316>]

 [<c01040b5>]

 [<c0104390>]

 [<c013979a>]

 [<c0103a8f>]

 [<c013979a>]

 [<c013d68e>]

 [<c013d7f4>]

 [<c013d917>]

 [<c0140fb3>]

 [<c014124f>]

 [<c0141297>]

 [<c0102999>]

------------[ cut here ]------------

kernel BUG at <bad filename>:33776!

invalid operand: 0000 [#5]

PREEMPT SMP

Modules linked in: snd_seq_midi snd_emu10k1_synth snd_emux_synth snd_seq_virmidi snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq_midi_emul snd_seq snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss ohci_hcd floppy pcspkr ehci_hcd uhci_hcd eth1394 sata_via libata snd_emu10k1 snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd_ac97_bus snd_page_alloc snd_util_mem snd_hwdep snd soundcore skge natsemi ohci1394 ieee1394 rtc usbcore ntfs smbfs fglrx amd64_agp via_agp agpgart

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c013979a>]    Tainted: P    B VLI

EFLAGS: 00210256   (2.6.15-gentoo-r1)

eax: 00000000   ebx: c177d990   ecx: c177d990   edx: c177d990

esi: c177d990   edi: ef2fa66c   ebp: b7d9b000   esp: eedf9e98

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process fglrxinfo (pid: 8863, threadinfo=eedf9000 task=ed4e15b0)

Stack: c013d68e c177d990 c16a2b34 00000000 ffffffff f66883c0 b7d9c000 e75ddb7c

       b7d9c000 e75ddb7c c013d7f4 c1905840 f1c5cc24 e75ddb7c b7d9b000 b7d9c000

       eedf9f1c 00000000 e75ddb7c 00000001 f66883c0 f1c5cc24 b7d9c000 c013d917

Call Trace:

 [<c013d68e>]

 [<c013d7f4>]

 [<c013d917>]

 [<c0140fb3>]

 [<c014124f>]

 [<c0141297>]

 [<c0102999>]

Code: 41 04 40 75 02 0f 0b f0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 2d 52 ff 52 38 58 c3 8b 02 89 d1 f6 c4 40 74 03 8b 4a 0c 8b 41 04 40 75 02 <0f> 0b f0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 07 89 d0 e9 9f 02 00 00

 <6>note: fglrxinfo[8863] exited with preempt_count 2

scheduling while atomic: fglrxinfo/0x00000002/8863

 [<c03457af>]

 [<c0118aab>]

 [<c01189c3>]

 [<c01189c3>]

 [<c01189b0>]

 [<c0346e12>]

 [<c011b561>]

 [<c011a686>]

 [<c0104316>]

 [<c01040b5>]

 [<c0104390>]

 [<c013979a>]

 [<c0103a8f>]

 [<c013979a>]

 [<c013d68e>]

 [<c013d7f4>]

 [<c013d917>]

 [<c0140fb3>]

 [<c014124f>]

 [<c0141297>]

 [<c0102999>]

------------[ cut here ]------------

kernel BUG at <bad filename>:33776!

invalid operand: 0000 [#6]

PREEMPT SMP

Modules linked in: snd_seq_midi snd_emu10k1_synth snd_emux_synth snd_seq_virmidi snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq_midi_emul snd_seq snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss ohci_hcd floppy pcspkr ehci_hcd uhci_hcd eth1394 sata_via libata snd_emu10k1 snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd_ac97_bus snd_page_alloc snd_util_mem snd_hwdep snd soundcore skge natsemi ohci1394 ieee1394 rtc usbcore ntfs smbfs fglrx amd64_agp via_agp agpgart

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c013979a>]    Tainted: P    B VLI

EFLAGS: 00010256   (2.6.15-gentoo-r1)

eax: 00000000   ebx: c177d990   ecx: c177d990   edx: c177d990

esi: c177d990   edi: e7946660   ebp: b7d98000   esp: e7face98

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process glxinfo (pid: 8865, threadinfo=e7fac000 task=f077fab0)

Stack: c013d68e c177d990 c1590de4 00000000 ffffffff f6067740 b7d99000 e481bb7c

       b7d99000 e481bb7c c013d7f4 c1905840 f3bf3124 e481bb7c b7d98000 b7d99000

       e7facf1c 00000000 e481bb7c 00000001 f6067740 f3bf3124 b7d99000 c013d917

Call Trace:

 [<c013d68e>]

 [<c013d7f4>]

 [<c013d917>]

 [<c0140fb3>]

 [<c014124f>]

 [<c0141297>]

 [<c0102999>]

Code: 41 04 40 75 02 0f 0b f0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 2d 52 ff 52 38 58 c3 8b 02 89 d1 f6 c4 40 74 03 8b 4a 0c 8b 41 04 40 75 02 <0f> 0b f0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 07 89 d0 e9 9f 02 00 00

 <6>note: glxinfo[8865] exited with preempt_count 2

scheduling while atomic: glxinfo/0x00000002/8865

 [<c03457af>]

 [<c0118aab>]

 [<c01189c3>]

 [<c01189c3>]

 [<c01189b0>]

 [<c0346e12>]

 [<c011b561>]

 [<c011a686>]

 [<c0104316>]

 [<c01040b5>]

 [<c0104390>]

 [<c013979a>]

 [<c011c738>]

 [<c0104f82>]

 [<c0103a8f>]

 [<c013979a>]

 [<c013d68e>]

 [<c013d7f4>]

 [<c013d917>]

 [<c0140fb3>]

 [<c014124f>]

 [<c0141297>]

 [<c0102999>]

------------[ cut here ]------------

kernel BUG at <bad filename>:33776!

invalid operand: 0000 [#7]

PREEMPT SMP

Modules linked in: snd_seq_midi snd_emu10k1_synth snd_emux_synth snd_seq_virmidi snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq_midi_emul snd_seq snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss ohci_hcd floppy pcspkr ehci_hcd uhci_hcd eth1394 sata_via libata snd_emu10k1 snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd_ac97_bus snd_page_alloc snd_util_mem snd_hwdep snd soundcore skge natsemi ohci1394 ieee1394 rtc usbcore ntfs smbfs fglrx amd64_agp via_agp agpgart

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c013979a>]    Tainted: P    B VLI

EFLAGS: 00210256   (2.6.15-gentoo-r1)

eax: 00000000   ebx: c177d990   ecx: c177d990   edx: c177d990

esi: c177d990   edi: e3ed436c   ebp: b7cdb000   esp: ed925e98

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process glxinfo (pid: 8898, threadinfo=ed925000 task=eff53530)

Stack: c013d68e c177d990 c150d5dc 00000000 ffffffff f61efe40 b7cdc000 ee674b7c

       b7cdc000 ee674b7c c013d7f4 c1905840 f4b9185c ee674b7c b7cdb000 b7cdc000

       ed925f1c 00000000 ee674b7c 00000001 f61efe40 f4b9185c b7cdc000 c013d917

Call Trace:

 [<c013d68e>]

 [<c013d7f4>]

 [<c013d917>]

 [<c0140fb3>]

 [<c014124f>]

 [<c0141297>]

 [<c0102999>]

Code: 41 04 40 75 02 0f 0b f0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 2d 52 ff 52 38 58 c3 8b 02 89 d1 f6 c4 40 74 03 8b 4a 0c 8b 41 04 40 75 02 <0f> 0b f0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 07 89 d0 e9 9f 02 00 00

 <6>note: glxinfo[8898] exited with preempt_count 2

scheduling while atomic: glxinfo/0x00000002/8898

 [<c03457af>]

 [<c0118aab>]

 [<c01189c3>]

 [<c01189c3>]

 [<c01189b0>]

 [<c0346e12>]

 [<c011b561>]

 [<c011a686>]

 [<c0104316>]

 [<c01040b5>]

 [<c0104390>]

 [<c013979a>]

 [<c0103a8f>]

 [<c013979a>]

 [<c013d68e>]

 [<c013d7f4>]

 [<c013d917>]

 [<c0140fb3>]

 [<c014124f>]

 [<c0141297>]

 [<c0102999>]

------------[ cut here ]------------

kernel BUG at <bad filename>:33776!

invalid operand: 0000 [#8]

PREEMPT SMP

Modules linked in: snd_seq_midi snd_emu10k1_synth snd_emux_synth snd_seq_virmidi snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq_midi_emul snd_seq snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss ohci_hcd floppy pcspkr ehci_hcd uhci_hcd eth1394 sata_via libata snd_emu10k1 snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd_ac97_bus snd_page_alloc snd_util_mem snd_hwdep snd soundcore skge natsemi ohci1394 ieee1394 rtc usbcore ntfs smbfs fglrx amd64_agp via_agp agpgart

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c013979a>]    Tainted: P    B VLI

EFLAGS: 00210256   (2.6.15-gentoo-r1)

eax: 00000000   ebx: c177d990   ecx: c177d990   edx: c177d990

esi: c177d990   edi: e2a98624   ebp: b7d89000   esp: e2932e98

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process glxinfo (pid: 9014, threadinfo=e2932000 task=ef2ed030)

Stack: c013d68e c177d990 c14dfd6c 00000000 ffffffff f61ef900 b7d8a000 ee731b7c

       b7d8a000 ee731b7c c013d7f4 c1905840 f2f3ef94 ee731b7c b7d89000 b7d8a000

       e2932f1c 00000000 ee731b7c 00000001 f61ef900 f2f3ef94 b7d8a000 c013d917

Call Trace:

 [<c013d68e>]

 [<c013d7f4>]

 [<c013d917>]

 [<c0140fb3>]

 [<c014124f>]

 [<c0141297>]

 [<c0102999>]

Code: 41 04 40 75 02 0f 0b f0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 2d 52 ff 52 38 58 c3 8b 02 89 d1 f6 c4 40 74 03 8b 4a 0c 8b 41 04 40 75 02 <0f> 0b f0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 07 89 d0 e9 9f 02 00 00

 <6>note: glxinfo[9014] exited with preempt_count 2

scheduling while atomic: glxinfo/0x00000002/9014

 [<c03457af>]

 [<c0118aab>]

 [<c01189c3>]

 [<c01189c3>]

 [<c01189b0>]

 [<c0346e12>]

 [<c011b561>]

 [<c011a686>]

 [<c0104316>]

 [<c01040b5>]

 [<c0104390>]

 [<c013979a>]

 [<c0103a8f>]

 [<c013979a>]

 [<c013d68e>]

 [<c013d7f4>]

 [<c013d917>]

 [<c0140fb3>]

 [<c014124f>]

 [<c0141297>]

 [<c0102999>]

localhost ~ #

----------

## redwing26

Im still reallly stuck with this heres some more info :

my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

agpgart

via-agp

amd64-agp

fglrx

smbfs

My /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "X.org Configured"

	Screen      0  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "type1"

	Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

	Option	    "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	#DisplaySize	  1280   1024	# mm

#	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

	VendorName   "KTC"

	ModelName    "1700"

	HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

	VertRefresh  50.0 - 120.0

	Option	    "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"            	# [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"      	# <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"            	# <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"            	# <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"           	# <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"           	# <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"         	# <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"   	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"     	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRIReinit"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"      	# [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>

        #Option     "MergedFB"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"          	# [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"       	# [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"       	# [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"          	# [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"          	# [<str>]

        #Option     "NoMergedXinerama"   	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"    	# [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"          	# [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"   	# <freq>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"        	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"      	# [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"      	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"         	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"        	# [<bool>]

#	Identifier  "Card0"

#	Driver      "ati"

#	Driver 	    "fglrx"

#	Driver	    "radeon"

	Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

	Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

	Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

	Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

		Modes    "1280x1024"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

	Mode         0666

EndSection

----------

## redwing26

Anyone got any ideas ....its just ive followed the docs to the letter .....or at least I think very near to the letter and I am starting to think i might as well reinstal everything as I probably screwed something up earlier that im never going to be able to track ............if knowone knows a solution to the above well I was just wandering if someone could tell me how to uninstall the ati drivers from there site ........NOT the ati-drivers package that can be emerged .......where is the uninstaller for ati sites 1 they have a great little installer pitty there seems to be nothing about uninstalling them  :Sad:  ....pretty crap

----------

## NeddySeagoon

redwing26,

You are suffering from too many graphics drivers, I spotted at least 3 in your posts.

You must only have one piece of software trying to control any hardware at one time, or neither works properly.

I suggest you start by removing the x11-drm and ati-drivers packages and going back to the plain ati driver in X.

Make that work properly.

You may have a kernel problem too - to be sure I need to know if you have a 64 bit or 32 bit install.

----------

## redwing26

Hi I have an amd 64 but I am running a 32bit kernel my kernel version is 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 Im also using an audigy 4 soundcard with alsa drivers .......I have since re-installed since my previous posts and I can now get morrowind running through cedega well to a point it crashes just as I go to speak to the final guy in the tutorial ......initially I was crashing when I got onto the boat but thats not happening since I re-installed I have direct rendering = yes and no freeze but im inexpierienced so I will post the output of dmesg and glxinfo ..........I was wandering if someone can tell me the commands to get the info and then check that I have installed my opengl properly .........also I had to add x86 to my package keywords as the standard set of ati drivers did not work even after a format .......my current drivers that are working the best are : ati-drivers 8.21.7 .......also something ive noticed with cedega is that every time my alsa sound is set to hardware acceleration as apposed to software ........I crash on the starting boat on morrowind so I was wandering could sound & graphics be causing a conflict? 

output of glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X800 PRO Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.5582 (8.21.7)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program,

    GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ARB_draw_buffers,

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_element_array, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap,

    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, GL_ATI_separate_stencil,

    GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATI_texture_float, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATI_vertex_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object,

    GL_ATI_vertex_streams, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_route, GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x45 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x46 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x47 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x48 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x49 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x4a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

-------END glxinfo

now for dmesg

------------------------------

Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (root@tux) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jan 27 19:13:15 GMT 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ff30000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff30000 - 000000003ff40000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff40000 - 000000003fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

On node 0 totalpages: 261936

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 32560 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000fa850

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x06000517 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30000

ACPI: FADT (v001 A M I  OEMFACP  0x06000517 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x06000517 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30390

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x06000517 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff40040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  A0058 A0058002 0x00000002 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 16

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bff80000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdb3 udev

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0425000 soft=c041d000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2203.411 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1031412k/1047744k available (2331k kernel code, 15572k reserved, 641k data, 188k init, 130240k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4416.26 BogoMIPS (lpj=8832520)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000010 00000000 00000000 00000000

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ stepping 08

Total of 1 processors activated (4416.26 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1742k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 *7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fc900000-fcefffff

  PREFETCH window: d4800000-f47fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Squashfs 2.2 (released 2005/07/03) (C) 2002-2005 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.1, from 255 to 0

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input1

hda: IC35L120AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6Y120L0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 241254720 sectors (123522 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 240121728 sectors (122942 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 3145728 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.4, from 7 to 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 17, io mem 0xfd600000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 11 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 17, io base 0x0000dc00

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 11 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 17, io base 0x0000ec00

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 10 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 17, io base 0x0000b000

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.3, from 10 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 17, io base 0x0000b400

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:07.0, from 11 to 2

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[fdf00000-fdf007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.2[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci1394: fw-host1: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[fdc00000-fdc007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 1.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.0, from 10 to 0

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 0

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE800 ctl 0xE402 bmdma 0xD400 irq 16

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE000 ctl 0xD802 bmdma 0xD408 irq 16

ata1: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi0 : sata_via

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_via

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: hdb3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdb3

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e01800005c6805]

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 14499945

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 14499944

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 14499936

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 14499935

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 14499921

EXT3-fs: hdb3: 5 orphan inodes deleted

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ieee1394: The root node is not cycle master capable; selecting a new root node and resetting...

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[1-01:1023]  GUID[00023c02010059a1]

Adding 1000432k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1000432k

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 927 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.21.7 [Jan 14 2006] on minor 0

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 1

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

eth1394: $Rev: 1312 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host1)

natsemi dp8381x driver, version 1.07+LK1.0.17, Sep 27, 2002

  originally by Donald Becker <becker@scyld.com>

http://www.scyld.com/network/natsemi.html

  2.4.x kernel port by Jeff Garzik, Tjeerd Mulder

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

natsemi eth2: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0xfda00000 (0000:00:09.0), 00:02:e3:1f:80:f3, IRQ 18, port TP.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

skge 1.3 addr 0xfde00000 irq 19 chip Yukon-Lite rev 7

skge eth3: addr 00:0e:a6:70:31:4b

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/alsa-kernel/pci/emu10k1/emufx.c:1395: Installing spdif_bug patch: Audigy 4 PRO [SB0380]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

skge eth3: enabling interface

skge eth3: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control none

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] Kernel AGP support doesn't provide agplock functionality.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000a1a (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 51113984

[fglrx] max   AGP = 51113984

[fglrx] free  LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] max   LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] free  Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] max   Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 16384

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

eth3: no IPv6 routers present

mtrr: no MTRR for e8000000,400000 found

mtrr: no MTRR for e8400000,200000 found

mtrr: no MTRR for e8600000,100000 found

mtrr: no MTRR for e8700000,1000 found

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000a1a (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 51113984

[fglrx] max   AGP = 51113984

[fglrx] free  LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] max   LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] free  Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] max   Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 16384

-------------------end dmesg

Am I getting closer to a stable system now than in my previous post?

heres my xorg.conf 

-----------------------xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "X.org Configured"

	Screen      0  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "type1"

	Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	#DisplaySize	  320   240	# mm

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "KTC"

	ModelName    "1700"

	HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

	VertRefresh  50.0 - 120.0

	Option	    "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"            	# [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"      	# <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"            	# <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"            	# <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"           	# <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"           	# <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"         	# <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"   	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"     	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRIReinit"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"      	# [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>

        #Option     "MergedFB"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"          	# [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"       	# [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"       	# [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"          	# [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"          	# [<str>]

        #Option     "NoMergedXinerama"   	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"    	# [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"          	# [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"   	# <freq>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"        	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"      	# [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"      	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"         	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"        	# [<bool>]

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "fglrx"

	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

	BoardName   "Unknown Board"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

	Driver      "fglrx"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

		Modes    "1280x1024"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

	Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

	Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

		Modes    "1280x1024"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

	Mode 0666

EndSection

----------------------------end xorg.conf

glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

One other thing ........when I login as root and do glxinfo | grep direct on Xterm Konsole I get

direct rendering: Yes

but if I goto system --->terminal program (super user mode) and do  glxinfo | grep direct I get Error: unable to open display (null)

I am really determined to learn linux and I feel I am getting closer but theres so much I dont no .....even knowing the correct logs to look at and good debugging commands etc ..........but I would be grateful if someone could tell me if theres any conflicts from the above output its just I had alot of mucking about to even get it loading directrendering with grep without a freeze

Another important thing I have noticed is that /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la is BLANK! it happens every time I install ive looked on the web and some ati users are getting the same thing but i have found no fix

Thanks

David

----------

## NeddySeagoon

redwing26,

```
[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] Kernel AGP support doesn't provide agplock functionality. 
```

Suggests that you should disable agp support in the kernel, or at least not load the modules, so that the fglrx driver can use its internal AGP support. It may not work on your chipset but you should give it a try.

```
mtrr: no MTRR for e8000000,400000 found

mtrr: no MTRR for e8400000,200000 found

mtrr: no MTRR for e8600000,100000 found

mtrr: no MTRR for e8700000,1000 found 
```

is a bad sign. You may not be able to fix that, its a hardware/kernel thing. If your CPU does not provide MTTR, then the kernel cannot provide support. 

What does  

```
eselect opengl show
```

give?

The right answer is ati.  If its anything else do 

```
eselect opengl help 
```

to learn how to set your OpenGL to ATI.

It takes effect when X is restsrted.

----------

## redwing26

select opengl show =

ati

----------

## redwing26

Suggests that you should disable agp support in the kernel, or at least not load the modules, so that the fglrx driver can use its internal AGP support. It may not work on your chipset but you should give it a try. 

^^^ is that module called apg-gart? i have that in my modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

one thing 

why is this file blank on some peoples machines who have an ati

/usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la

and is there a fix?

edited ---

actually heres the contents of my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

agpgart

amd64-agp

via-agp

fglrx

----------

## NeddySeagoon

redwing26,

Comment out all the entries with agp in their names and add them back one at a time if X complains.

Read your dmesg to see if the ati internal agp driver is being used.

----------

## redwing26

ok /.......the thing is I went and did genkernel and de/agp gart is compiled with the kernel will I take that off?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

redwing26,

If genkernel made AGP as modules, you can stop them loading - that is sufficent to allow the ATI driver to use its own AGP driver.

----------

## redwing26

I took of /dev/agpgrat from kernel and the system wouldnt start but i also took of the module amd64 cpu on gart and via agp what ive done this time is as you have suggested .......Ive put them all in as modules and I will write back once the kernel has compiled  :Smile: 

----------

## redwing26

dam I put /dev/agp gart in the kernel as a module and commented agpgart out in /etc/modules/autoload.d/kernel-2.6 .......my modules/autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file is now empty

reboot and then do dmesg

Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (root@tux) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jan 29 00:42:04 GMT 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ff30000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff30000 - 000000003ff40000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff40000 - 000000003fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

On node 0 totalpages: 261936

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 32560 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000fa850

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x06000517 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30000

ACPI: FADT (v001 A M I  OEMFACP  0x06000517 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x06000517 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30390

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x06000517 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff40040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  A0058 A0058002 0x00000002 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 16

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bff80000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdb3 udev

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0425000 soft=c041d000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2202.985 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1031412k/1047744k available (2331k kernel code, 15576k reserved, 641k data, 188k init, 130240k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4416.26 BogoMIPS (lpj=8832520)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000010 00000000 00000000 00000000

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ stepping 08

Total of 1 processors activated (4416.26 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1745k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 *7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fc900000-fcefffff

  PREFETCH window: d4800000-f47fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Squashfs 2.2 (released 2005/07/03) (C) 2002-2005 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.1, from 255 to 0

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input1

hda: IC35L120AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6Y120L0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 241254720 sectors (123522 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 240121728 sectors (122942 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 3145728 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.4, from 7 to 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 17, io mem 0xfd600000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 11 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 17, io base 0x0000dc00

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 11 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 17, io base 0x0000ec00

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 10 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 17, io base 0x0000b000

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.3, from 10 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 17, io base 0x0000b400

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:07.0, from 11 to 2

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[fdf00000-fdf007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.2[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci1394: fw-host1: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[fdc00000-fdc007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 1.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.0, from 10 to 0

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 0

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE800 ctl 0xE402 bmdma 0xD400 irq 16

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE000 ctl 0xD802 bmdma 0xD408 irq 16

ata1: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi0 : sata_via

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_via

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: hdb3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdb3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e01800005c6805]

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[1-01:1023]  GUID[00023c02010059a1]

Adding 1000432k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1000432k

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 927 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.21.7 [Jan 14 2006] on minor 0

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 1

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

eth1394: $Rev: 1312 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host1)

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

natsemi dp8381x driver, version 1.07+LK1.0.17, Sep 27, 2002

  originally by Donald Becker <becker@scyld.com>

http://www.scyld.com/network/natsemi.html

  2.4.x kernel port by Jeff Garzik, Tjeerd Mulder

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

natsemi eth2: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0xfda00000 (0000:00:09.0), 00:02:e3:1f:80:f3, IRQ 18, port TP.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

skge 1.3 addr 0xfde00000 irq 19 chip Yukon-Lite rev 7

skge eth3: addr 00:0e:a6:70:31:4b

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/alsa-kernel/pci/emu10k1/emufx.c:1395: Installing spdif_bug patch: Audigy 4 PRO [SB0380]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

skge eth3: enabling interface

skge eth3: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control none

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] Kernel AGP support doesn't provide agplock functionality.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000a1a (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 51113984

[fglrx] max   AGP = 51113984

[fglrx] free  LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] max   LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] free  Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] max   Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 16384

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

as you can see I still get the same msg ? lsmod gives this Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  194016  6

snd_seq_midi            5536  0

snd_emu10k1_synth       4672  0

snd_emux_synth         25728  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         5088  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       4544  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_pcm_oss            38208  0

snd_mixer_oss          13120  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            24928  0

snd_seq_midi_event      3520  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                35376  8 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

floppy                 48068  0

pcspkr                  1188  0

rtc                     9236  0

snd_emu10k1            80420  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            15744  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_seq_device          5132  7 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         63936  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_pcm                53284  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              16260  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_ac97_bus            1248  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_page_alloc          6696  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            1824  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               6560  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd                    34244  13 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

skge                   28944  0

natsemi                20032  0

amd64_agp               8580  1

eth1394                15272  0

fglrx                 384992  7

agpgart                20080  2 amd64_agp,fglrx

dm_mirror              16080  0

dm_mod                 38808  1 dm_mirror

ata_piix                6788  0

ahci                    9380  0

sata_qstor              6724  0

sata_vsc                5444  0

sata_uli                4708  0

sata_sis                5380  0

sata_sx4               10212  0

sata_nv                 6116  0

sata_via                5860  0

sata_svw                4996  0

sata_sil                6276  0

sata_promise            7844  0

libata                 36492  12 ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   17604  0

ohci1394               26420  0

ieee1394               60440  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9536  0

ohci_hcd               15300  0

uhci_hcd               25264  0

usb_storage            51712  0

usbhid                 30272  0

ehci_hcd               23208  0

usbcore                83748  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

it lists amd64-agp and agpgart as loaded hows this if I compiled them as modules? and there not in my autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file? how can I get rid of them so it will use internal agp gart

David

----------

## redwing26

Heres the output now after trying to take out kernel /dev/agpgart ..........fglrx just wont load only way i can get it to work is to have agpgart compiled in  heres output

inux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (root@tux) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jan 29 01:42:14 GMT 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ff30000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff30000 - 000000003ff40000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff40000 - 000000003fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

On node 0 totalpages: 261936

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 32560 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000fa850

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x06000517 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30000

ACPI: FADT (v001 A M I  OEMFACP  0x06000517 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x06000517 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30390

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x06000517 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff40040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  A0058 A0058002 0x00000002 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 16

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bff80000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdb3 udev

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0425000 soft=c041d000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2203.451 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1031412k/1047744k available (2331k kernel code, 15576k reserved, 641k data, 188k init, 130240k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4416.47 BogoMIPS (lpj=8832953)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000010 00000000 00000000 00000000

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ stepping 08

Total of 1 processors activated (4416.47 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1744k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 *7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fc900000-fcefffff

  PREFETCH window: d4800000-f47fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Squashfs 2.2 (released 2005/07/03) (C) 2002-2005 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.1, from 255 to 0

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input1

hda: IC35L120AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6Y120L0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 241254720 sectors (123522 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 240121728 sectors (122942 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 3145728 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.4, from 7 to 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 17, io mem 0xfd600000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 11 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 17, io base 0x0000dc00

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 11 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 17, io base 0x0000ec00

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 10 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 17, io base 0x0000b000

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.3, from 10 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 17, io base 0x0000b400

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:07.0, from 11 to 2

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[fdf00000-fdf007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.2[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci1394: fw-host1: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[fdc00000-fdc007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 1.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.0, from 10 to 0

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 0

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE800 ctl 0xE402 bmdma 0xD400 irq 16

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE000 ctl 0xD802 bmdma 0xD408 irq 16

ata1: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi0 : sata_via

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_via

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: hdb3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdb3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e01800005c6805]

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[1-01:1023]  GUID[00023c02010059a1]

Adding 1000432k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1000432k

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 1

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

eth1394: $Rev: 1312 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host1)

natsemi dp8381x driver, version 1.07+LK1.0.17, Sep 27, 2002

  originally by Donald Becker <becker@scyld.com>

http://www.scyld.com/network/natsemi.html

  2.4.x kernel port by Jeff Garzik, Tjeerd Mulder

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

natsemi eth2: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0xfda00000 (0000:00:09.0), 00:02:e3:1f:80:f3, IRQ 18, port TP.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

skge 1.3 addr 0xfde00000 irq 19 chip Yukon-Lite rev 7

skge eth3: addr 00:0e:a6:70:31:4b

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/alsa-kernel/pci/emu10k1/emufx.c:1395: Installing spdif_bug patch: Audigy 4 PRO [SB0380]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

skge eth3: enabling interface

skge eth3: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control none

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

tux ~ # fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

tux ~ # modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

redwing26,

 *Quote:*   

> it lists amd64-agp and agpgart as loaded

 

There are several module loading mechanisims, not only /etc/modules.autoload.d/kern....

You can remove modules that are not in use with 

```
modprove -r <moduole_name>
```

From all the  *Quote:*   

> fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_

 it appears that fglrx built against a kernel with agp configured in

and will not load without it. Hence the linker cannot resolve those symbols. Hence the  *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 error

----------

## redwing26

Ok so I will re - emerge the ati drivers with dev/agp gart of but I have tried modprove -r <moduole_name> and it says module in use ......I will try it before I startx ......but what would be the best time/way to remove modules that are in use

Thanks again

David

----------

## redwing26

[quote="pogi"]ok, i dont get it clearly. it is an onboard graphic adapter or an AGP/PCIe card?[/quote

its not onboard graphics its a radeon x800 pro agp ....ive actually compiled a 2.4 kernel without agp gart so that atis driver will use its on agpgart .....thats what domeone suggested ....i wasnt sure if i would even get a picture but it is working for basic xorg 2d just no w ....im installing gnome hopefully i will manage it this time  :Smile: 

----------

## redwing26

Hiya thanks for folks patience .........its just I had tried everything and it turns out all i needed to do to get it to work was to install the expansion pack and seemingly that puts on a patch ....I did it as a last resort as well as I was about to give up ......http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5333&highlight= 

 It would be handy if there was a message in the release notes about patching morrowind to get it to work on some configurations .........mind due I maybe there was and I just missed it Smile Im just glad its working Smile 

 Thanks 

 David

----------

